# Hand milking wrist care



## amiandhergoats (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi folks!

I've been hand milking 3-4 does every year for the past three years, and this year I am finally starting to notice sore wrists and hands. I find that I need to stretch them often, and sometimes in the evening I have pains in the muscle between my thumb and forefinger. I'm 36, and have no history of arthritis, but I do have an administrative day job that keeps me typing a lot. Anyone have experience with developing wrist and hand issues from hand milking? Pointers on how to care for it?

We will perhaps invest in a milker next year, but haven't seen the need until now. We're planning to breed at least one more next year to keep up with our milk demands for our soap making business. I guess I'd love some advice on milkers too!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

As an artist, I overworked my hands and developed some issues. So I can't handmilk long -- I use the EZ milker and it has been a major hand-saver!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get yourself on a high quality B6 vitamin. Also get the book "It's Not Carpal Tunnel Syndrome!" by Suparna Damany & Jack Bellis. Someone had suggested these things on this site and made all the difference in the world for me.

Your problem didn't stem from milking goats, it is actually your job. I'm assuming you are on the computer all day.

I would get a milking machine from Perry's Milkers. Even with doing what is in the above mentioned book, I have to go to my milking machine when milking more than 3 girls. I bought the DP120 but that ended up being overkill. The cheapest model would work great.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

we have a henry milker it works great i was milking three does with it and it worked great i have had issues with carpal tunel and it dont bother it with that i love it not very expensive ether


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a nerve in my right hand that pops I guess you would call it sometimes while I'm milking. It's kind of like hitting your funny bone but in my wrist every time I squeeze. It sends sharp pains all the way up to my shoulder and my hand starts shaking from it. I'm only 18 so I can only imagine what it will be like later in life. I generally try to force through it and sometimes it stops but other times I just end up milking with one hand. After milking I put on a wrist brace for a few hours and that helps. The worse part is I broke my left hand five months ago in two spots pretty badly so now that hands super weak(I can't even make a fist). I just ended up making a milking machine for $400. Since I plan on milking more goats and some cows in the future it was a good investment. If your going to use a milker please stay away from non pulsating ones. They can really damage your goats teats.


----------



## amiandhergoats (Nov 14, 2012)

Xymenah, that's very good advice. Sounds like a great investment for you to have the milker. I'll look into it now before I really need it! My neighbor says I will never go back once I use a machine. I really enjoy milking time, sitting with my goats and giving pets/getting kisses from them. I hope it will still be fun!

Have you tried acupuncture for your wrist/nerve pain? Sounds like you might be a good candidate. We have a community acupuncturist nearby that charges very little. I have him treat other ailments, so I will ask him. Apparently acupuncture is excellent for this type of chronic problem.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been hand milking goats since the early 1980's, usually close to 20 at a time. Never had problems, but I do stretches before I milk. I will say that I have had arthritic hands since I was a child. The act of milking keeps them limber so i have fewer problems with my joints.

I would suggest finding stretches and exercises for hands to prevent carpal tunnel and do a few of those every day.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

amiandhergoats said:


> Xymenah, that's very good advice. Sounds like a great investment for you to have the milker. I'll look into it now before I really need it! My neighbor says I will never go back once I use a machine. I really enjoy milking time, sitting with my goats and giving pets/getting kisses from them. I hope it will still be fun!
> 
> Have you tried acupuncture for your wrist/nerve pain? Sounds like you might be a good candidate. We have a community acupuncturist nearby that charges very little. I have him treat other ailments, so I will ask him. Apparently acupuncture is excellent for this type of chronic problem.


I enjoy milking time as well and sometimes just hand milk anyway. I figure it couldn't hurt my broken hand either to try and get the muscle tone back in it. The machine feels very impersonal to me but while they are being milked I can take the time to love on them and maybe even give them a quick brush down. You do still have to strip them out a bit after the machine anyway.

I have not tried acupuncture. I have thought about it though. If I do find one I will definitely give it a try.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Drinking lots of kefir daily has helped my hands . Its loaded with vit b's.


----------

